# Bissanzeiger Brandung



## Lukas2212 (19. April 2012)

Moin,


da ich nächste Woche für ein paar Tage nach Kellenhusen an die Ostsee fahre, bereite ich so langsam mein Equipment vor.

Ich habe zwei relativ günstige Brandungsruten, als ich letztes Jahr damit gefischt habe kamen mir die Rutenspitzen sehr steif vor, die Bissanzeige war mehr als schwierig. Jetzt habe ich irgendwo mal gelesen, dass man sich so Zitronenfläschchen in die Schnur hängen kann. Hat da jmd Erfahrung?

Gibt es generell ein paar Tipps zur besseren Bissanzeige?

Ich habe es immer so gehandhabt: Auswerfen, warten bis Blei den Boden berührt, Schnur auf Spannung bringen, Spitze mit Knicklicht beobachten...

Gruß
Lukas


----------



## Boedchen (19. April 2012)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Brandung*

Hallo Lukas,
Ja das mit den Zitronen klappt recht gut (Siehe Angelführer der Rapsbande).
Es müssen keine Zitronen sein, ich selbst habe mir bissanzeiger aus den versch. Materialien gebaut.
Das EINZIGE worauf du achten must ist das die Einhänger bei einem Biss nicht deine Rutenringe zerdeppern.
Als Weitere Bissanzeiger kann man Stippen , Zitterspitzen ect. benutzen. Beschreibungen darüber findest du hier genug.
mfg


----------



## Lukas2212 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Brandung*

Hi, danke sehr, aber wie läuft das mit der eingehängten Zitrone?

Auswerfen, Spannung aufbauen und dann die Zitrone so einhängen, dass die Schnur etwas herunterhängt?

Gruß 
Lukas


----------



## Boedchen (19. April 2012)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Brandung*



Lukas2212 schrieb:


> Hi, danke sehr, aber wie läuft das mit der eingehängten Zitrone?
> 
> Auswerfen, Spannung aufbauen und dann die Zitrone so einhängen, dass die Schnur etwas herunterhängt?
> 
> ...



Ganz genau , die Zitrone must du so mit Wasser füllen das sie Nicht durch die Strömung mit hochgezogen wird.


----------



## degl (19. April 2012)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Brandung*



Lukas2212 schrieb:


> Hi, danke sehr, aber wie läuft das mit der eingehängten Zitrone?
> 
> Auswerfen, Spannung aufbauen und dann die Zitrone so einhängen, dass die Schnur etwas herunterhängt?
> 
> ...



Ja genau......funktioniert aber nur bei ruhigem Wasser......richtige Brandung und dann ists aus mit Einhängern oder Stippen oder dergleichen......dann allerdings beissen dafür die Dorsche deutlicher

gruß degl


----------



## Lukas2212 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Brandung*

Danke Jungs,

dann werde ich morgen mal ein wenig basteln!
#6


----------



## Mustang450 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Brandung*

Hi Lukas,

was bei "zu steifen" Brandungsruten Spitzen auch gut funktioniert ist wenn man lange Knicklichter (20cm) nimmt.

Habe mal bei OB.. ein 100er Pack für 3 Euro vom Grabbeltisch mitgenommen und gedacht irgendwann hast du dafür mal ne verwendung.
Beim letzten Brandungsangeln mit 4 Kollegen habe ich dann mal beide Ruten mit den langen Knicklichtern bestückt, und konnte die Bisse wesentlich deutlicher erkennen als mit den kurzen Knicklichtern.

Ich habe meine Gummi Knicklichthalter am Endring angebracht, so daß das Knicklicht nach oben über den Endring raussteht.
Wenn man jetzt ein 20cm Knichlicht nimmt hat man eine schöne leuchtende "Zitterspitze", die auch jeden Biss anzeigt.

Auch fand ich es nicht so ermüdend, als wenn man auf die kurzen Knickis schaut.(hab dann früher immer nach ein paar Stunden bisse gesehen wo gar keine waren.

greetings 
Didi


----------



## daci7 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Brandung*

Ü-Eier gehn auch - da kann man einfach 'n Bleigewicht und ein Knicklicht reinlegen und man hat den gleichen Effekt wie die Zitronen nur in hübsch leuchtend.


----------



## Lukas2212 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Brandung*

Zurück aus der Brandung habe ich folgende Erfahrung gemacht.

Zitronen als Bissanzeiger: 

Meine Theorie war die Zitronen so leicht zu machen, dass sie von den Wellen und der Strömung nicht bewegt werden, Bissanzeige war super. Allerdings war nur die Bissanzeige gut, die Zitronen waren zu leicht, die Platten haben sich nicht gehakt!

Mit schweren Zitronen war die Bissanzeige nicht mehr so deutlich, aber die Platten hingen wenigstens am Haken.

Am letzten Tag hatte ich heftige Brandung, da waren die Zitronen völlig fehl am Platze, Bisserkennung, sofern möglich war nur über die Spitze möglich.
Dennoch war der ganze Urlaub erfolgreich, 2,4 Kg Plattenfilet, und  2,8kg Dorschfilet :m

Das meiste wurde am letzten Tag bei viel Brandung gefangen, da war kein Wurf ohne Biss 

Danke an alle!!!

Lg Lukas


----------



## Aalbrötchen (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Brandung*

also. dafür solltest du wissen, wie lang die ruten sind. bei durchschnittlich 3,90 m zeigen meiner erfahrung nach auch steife spitzen bei gespannter schnur den biss zuverlässig an.( weiß ich aus erfahrung. meine ruten haben auch eher steife spitzen;-)) nen einhängebissanzeiger würd ich wegen dem wind nicht empfehlen...
lg Aalbrötchen 

In jedem fall: PETRI HEIL!!!:vik:


----------



## xnfxngxr97 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Brandung*

Ich habe für das Forellenangeln Bissanzeiger aus den gelben Ü Ei Dingern gebaut keine Ahnung ob das in der Brandung klappt.


----------



## xnfxngxr97 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Brandung*

Ups da hat ja schon jemand was darüber geschrieben


----------



## Boedchen (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Brandung*

Die ü-ei dinger sind nicht schlecht, allerdings sind meine Pers. Bissanzeiger mitlerweile vom Karpfenfischen und unten ein einhängehaken für Blei , nur halt wie geschrieben vorsicht mit der länge der Sicherungsleine , son Bissanzeiger der mit schwung gegen die Ringe gezogen wird ist nicht Ohne.

@Luka2212 , glückwunsch zum schönen fang


----------

